# National Trappers Convention trip



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I finally shook the hand of a man from the internet yesterday. His Name is Andy Weiser from Montana and is on his way to be a be canine trapper then most. Maybe as good as Orgorman to drop a name. Andy like me use steel. traps. C2C and others like Marty for the north use snares.

I had heard Andy harvest his own urine and is careful to keep it away from fecal matter. Thais probably how we got together. I heard this from my aquatance Mark Steck in SD when we were sorting out deals for pocket gopher sales from my supply.

My wife and I had to make a trip this weekend to Lake Geneva to deliver a Jeep to my cousin I repaired rusty windshield for. They loved the job I did on the 1993 and asked if I could do the same for their 2004.

To kill two birds with one stone I called Andy in Montana and asked if he could bring me 5 gallon of of yote urine and 1 gallon of fox urine. He said he would be happy to as shipping per gallon was $10.00.

Okay the plan was set I would see Andy in Pecotonica, Ill on Saturday then we would head up to Lake Geneva after I loaded up the urine and lure.

After dropping the Jeep off at my cousin they wanted to show us around town. Not thinking I loaded the urine and bait in the back of Mrs Larry's yuppy mobile. A Mercedes Benz GLK. Of course the case of urine and lure I bought was double wrapped in plastic. Well after come out from eating it sure didnt smell like it. Phewwwww. I tried to explain thats then smell of money. It left and was ok al long as the windows and moon roofs stayed open. I still got a tad bit of crap from it....you should of seen the pretty people of Lake Geneva look over when the doors first opened! Hahaha

I must say this is some of the best urine and bait I have ever bought. When we got home I took it out of the Benz and put in in the fridge. Sir Harry Winston immediately started scratching at the garage door and peeing on everything. Cant wait for Oct 1 to get here!

One last thing stuck out. At 10:00 I was seeing crowds of some of the ugliest men on earth, Some have not bathed in a week and others still think they are true mountain men. Then I walk the street of Lake Geneva and I see pretty everywhere. I mean pretty men and women. Talk about a shock to the old brain.! Hahaha


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like you two had a great trip


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill tell you I have some great urine from Mr. Weiser. Working on the Jeep today I had two occasions when I looked up and dogs were in the garage! One was a big yellow male lab and the other was a mut.

To bad PT doesn't have scratch and sniff n its webpage...Don could you get the webmaster to write a code?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wash your hands in it. As you type the odor transfers through the keys onto the screen. Do not wash your hands afterwards


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don, You can tell your moved in, your humor is relaxing just like when seniors go to a nursing home!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not even close to moved in Larry. Stuff is here....all of it and so are the boxes it came in.


----------

